# Performance Centre 5906



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

So I just bought one, tight and smooth 5" barrel, but no paper work. I am assuming that the owners manual is the same as a regular 5906, but could be wrong. Does anyone know for sure? Also just what do they do to the PC guns that make them so expensive. This is my first Smith, and don't know a whole lot ablut them.


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you check the Smith and Wesson forum (smith-wessonforum.com) you may get some answers to your questions. They have some very knowledgeable people there when it comes to Smith and Wessons..


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Performance Center guns are supposed to have a lot more hand fit and finish work which accounts for the extra cost.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

Pictures? Range report?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*I wanna see pics!!*



Willieno59 said:


> So I just bought one, tight and smooth 5" barrel, but no paper work. I am assuming that the owners manual is the same as a regular 5906, but could be wrong. Does anyone know for sure? Also just what do they do to the PC guns that make them so expensive. This is my first Smith, and don't know a whole lot ablut them.


Performance Center guns are exactly what they say. They take a weapon and it goes to the Smith & Wesson Performance Center4 for a work over. Triggers, barrel, internals are all polished and hand fit to the weapon for the best possible performance that pistol can provide. Yes the manual will be the same.

Every weapon I've got to see and/or use that come out of there was a great weapon.They usually will shoot better than then the owner can shoot it:smt082 They do excellent work., Just imagine you sending your weapon to a gunsmith and he tore it down then rebuilt it with better parts that were all polished and fit to that weapon. That's what they do. It's expensive but the work is great and done by people that work only on S&W products.


----------

